# OZITO Router Table from Burnings Australia



## OCEANSLIFE (May 4, 2016)

Hello all I am new to this site and the forums. I was after a little advice if possible please, I currently have a Makita Trimmer and recently purchased the plunge router attachment. I made a trip to my local Bunnings store in Canberra and notice that they have an Ozito Router table for $145.00. Is the table worth the purchase or not??? And could I attach my Makita Trimmer with the plunge attachment onto this router table???. If I had time I would make a table and buy the bits and bobs from Carbetec QLD. Thank you and hope to here back soon if any one else has had a good experience considering its not a bad price considering. Cheers Ocean:smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Ocean. Some of Aussie members will hopefully be along soon to comment. I haven't seen that table before and it may not be available here or at least is uncommon. All a router table is is a flat panel with a moveable fence and a router mounted through a hole from underneath. You can mount a trimmer but it is not commonly done because the trimmer has such limited power and bit capacity. More commonly a 1200 to 1800 watt router is used and this will give you full range of usage. One member posted once that he just uses a piece of plywood with a hole in it and the router bolted to the underside and placed in the opening of a Workmate. He used cleats on the underside of the plywood to keep it from sliding around. He would open it enough to get the router through then keep opening until the Workmate hit the cleats. So you can make a router table like that one in literally a matter of minutes. You can use a straight board with a scallop taken out where the bit goes and use clamps to hold it on.

You may have a bit of trouble getting a trimmer to mount to a ready made table as the bolt pattern on the trimmer is a lot smaller than that of a regular router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Is this the table you are considering? While they work they are difficult to make adjustments to the router. You can easily build your own table and fence with dust collection. You can even inset your router in the end of a workbench if it is attached to a mounting plate.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

What Charles and Mike said, they have covered this just fine. So good I don't need to be here. N


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you make your own table, you may well save enough to afford a more powerful router. I believe the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit is available down under, and it is a really nice choice for the table. You can bolt the fixed base in the kit and there is a key you can get to fine adjust height from above the table. 

In making the table, I suggest you use Baltic Birch plywood.  It has MANY very thin layers and tends to be very flat. 18mm thick. I would also suggest you use a double layer with a cutout on the bottom layer into which the router fits. Even better, order a 3/8ths (9mm) aluminum router mounting plate, most of which come pre drilled for mounting Bosch routers. The aluminum plates stay FLAT. An aluminum plate will require that you cut an opening 25mm smaller than the plate, then rout out a rabbit (ledge) about 12mm wide all round to seat the plate. Make the table at least twice the size of the Ozito table.

If I were making a table of one layer of plywood only, I would glue and screw 1x2 trusses under the table to help maintain flatness over time. I would leave a 36mm or so plywood lip on each side so you can clamp down your fence. I really like an L shaped fence with some sort of block to keep it a perfect 90 degrees (vertical to the table). I like a fairly tall fence. You will be cutting an opening large enough for your bit to fit through, and you can find or make a small chamber behind the fence with a hole for dust collection. You will get a lot of sawdust falling out the bottom of the table during use. That's why so many of us make a box below the table to collect that sawdust. Put a door on the front of that box so its easy to reach in for adjustment.

If the box is strong enough, you can set ithe table up on a stand or table of some sort, and still be able to pack it away when not in use. 

Welcome to the Forum. Great support as you get going in the woodworking addiction.

Here is a link to a router table fence: 




Here is a link to how to put in a table plate: 




Link to how to make a router table top: 




Let us see what you come up with. You can post pictures if they are on your computer. Just drag and drop them where the faded print says "Drag files here to attach!"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In Oz the 1617EVS is sold as the GOF1600 and the difference is the voltage and the GOF1600 has a button to lock the shaft.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Mike I didn't know that. That shaft lock button is a really nice feature. Glad to see you're posting more again.


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

the GOF1600 that's available here in Australia is closer to the MRC23EVSK


----------



## themhs65 (May 5, 2016)

Dear friend OCEANSLIFE, i don't know if the table has the advantage to "host" any type of router but if you are a "tech" guy you will solve every problem, during the phase of "hosting". In any case i will give you some advises if you send me photos and details of your router to see if it has the ability to stand above the "table". The tip is to secure the router under the table in a strong way and not have any accident! Hope to help enough.
Themos - Athens Greece


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@Nobodi

As a rule the Euro and Oz versions are the same. Bosch customer service here in the USA is clueless about what other countries offer. The same is true in other countries. I will chase down a customer service rep in Oz to keep me updated.

The MRC23 series routers are a nice step up from the 1617EVS models. The LED work lights, the cord swivel and more power are some of the differences. The external power bus means these motors can not be used in a lift, only in the fixed and plunge bases. They also plunge further than the 1617's. The dust collection adapters are similar but different. The third photo shows two "23's"; one with the Trend UniBase and the other with a factory sub base plate. It is nice to be able to take advantage of Trend's assortment of metric and Imperial guide bushings. Note: The UniBase attaches with only two screws.

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never seen the 1617 around here, the MRC23's are available but expensive... $350 Canadian for a dual base at Lowes (was $400).


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You might also consider the Triton 3.5 hp, TRA001 here. It is easy to use as an under table router and can be adjusted from above the table. I know it is available in OZ. Perhaps Harry Sinclair @harrysin might have something to say about the Aussie version?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry is dedicated to Makita but I think James uses a Triton. There are two sources of good information on tool brands. One is tool repair shops and the other is forums like this one. We have quite a few members using Tritons and we see very few complaints. They are well made, well designed, and durable. There have been issues in the past with service and parts availability and Triton's US distributor changed a year or two ago. One member just reported on getting a needed part and said the service is now fast, friendly, and reliable so that issue may be a thing of the past. Of course Bosch's level of customer service in North America can't be surpassed, it can only be equaled so either router is probably a good choice over there.


----------



## OCEANSLIFE (May 4, 2016)

Good morning or afternoon or even good night where ever you are, I just want to say a big thank you to all and Mike for passing onto me so much information about either the Ozito Router table or making my own. I am now contemplating making my own, just getting the prices together and give it a good hard crack lol.. 
Once again many thank you's from the bloke down under in Sunny Canberra 🌏 Australia.


----------

